# Someone help me setup...



## rebel (Feb 24, 2010)

i have a 6' tall, 2' wide, 5' long space i want to use. since im a newbie to indoor, im open to any advice .
ive painted it all white and got a 4' flo ready for starting from seed.
how many plants can i grow successfully in this size space, what type lighting for flowering ? Will the 4' flos cool white be enough for vegging ?
This is an open front closet space in a bedroom, will my ceiling fan be good for air flow or should i close the front in or leave open for vegging, i know when flowering begins i will need to close the front in.
What type cloning product is best, my local wally has only the powder type, is it good ?
thanks to all for so much good info on here !


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2010)

*ok how many flos are you gonna use in that space you are gonna need 5000 lumens per sq ft 

for best results flower under hps 

you are gonna need to have a fan for bringing in fresh air and extracting the stale air and th ceiling fan may be a little to strong ,you just want a gentle breeze blowing over them 

id read up some more ,,and goodluck eace:

*


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 24, 2010)

Will this setup need to have any stealth properties?
Are you going to want that amount shining into the room?
All of this is going to create heat.  Do you have a way to remove the heat from growing area and possible your room?
Definitely plan this out before you start growing.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome. Alright,

600watt HPS Digital ballast
Aircooled hood
HO T5's for Veg
4" exhaust fan with carbon filter
4" intake fan 
Digital PH/ppm Pen
Nutrients, your choice
6" ducting with clamps
PH up/down, prob



I personally like peat pellets. I use the starter kit with 8" dome, peat pellets and heating pad.

For soil its up to you. Lots of choices. No pre-nuted soil

You can use the silver Lowes 5gal buckets. Number of plants is really up to you. You can do alot of small ones or a couple bigger ones.

Need coffee, will check back in. GL


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 24, 2010)

*What type cloning product is best, my local wally has only the powder type, is it good ?*

The Wally stuff should work.  Look for "Indole-3-Butyric Acid" as the active ingredient.  Olivia's has some other active ingredient, but is supposed to be good too.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 24, 2010)

I use Olivias as foliar feed for clones, twice daily.


----------



## matt612346 (Feb 25, 2010)

dont need an aircooled vent hood.. 1 600w isnt gona give ANY heat off it to effect ur plants.. 5 or 6+ lights, yes aircooled hoods..


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 25, 2010)

matt612346 said:
			
		

> dont need an aircooled vent hood.. 1 600w isnt gona give ANY heat off it to effect ur plants.. 5 or 6+ lights, yes aircooled hoods..


 
Dude, if you aren't trying to be funny then you need to hold on to giving people advice just yet.  If you are trying for funny, then you maybe need to take that crap to the I'm-An-A-Hole-Comedian site.

In another thread you advised someone to use semi-gloss paint and now you're saying a 600 watt light doesn't give off any heat.

Both are completely, absolutely incorrect answers.  Go to the back of the class and try and work your way to the front.  

Warning: You're gonna have a steep road running game around here.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 25, 2010)

I would agree with above. I dont use hoods, but I run bare bulb vert. But to say in a closet a 600 wont need to be cooled, well, silly.....


----------



## jah soulja (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol


----------



## D3 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of powders.:hubba:  I use Clonex gel. I think stays on your clone better.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Jan 16, 2011)

since ive added mychorryze to clone water, never any more rot problems, 100 percent success. miracle.
If I learn 1 percent from 100 people, I will know 1 whole persons knowledge?


----------



## rickyjack9 (Jan 18, 2011)

pumice is cheap, raised container for pump/timer hydro get almost twice quantity,
GH 3 part plus h202 keeping it simple, 10 day rinse. im finding dirt is hard to keep on par. 
keep simple. grow stores have the inlet supplies for garden hoses to attach to those 26 gal tubs.
poke holes in one, put in another 26 gal tub. the only work is cutting the quarter size hole in the outer tub. it all works great. consistent results. ther are so many products and ideas, that you have to find what works for you. i didnt know h202 was even needed for years. for sterilization. at every 10 day nutrient change...(update, i now prefer new hydroton discovery: 6 hr dry EnF). 
QUALITY, REUSABLES, INCLINED. Im so happy...


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 18, 2011)

man we need to update this stuff as most posters are long gone

lol

dastardly


----------

